# Should EVERYONE be allowed to create signatures?



## nWo

*Sigatures for all?*​
Yes 3146.27%No3653.73%


----------



## nWo

I made a post when I first joined here last month to ask when I could create my own signature, and Lorian replied to the thread with this:



Lorian said:


> At present only Gold members and Reps may add sigs.
> 
> I'm open to changing this if people think it should be different. Please start a poll in the Suggestions section see if it gets a good response


Just suddenly struck me as a good idea. A forum is generally used to express one's self, so it's a great shame to not be able to add your stamp on every post you make until you become a Gold member.

So yeah, cast your votes ladies and gents


----------



## Dan94

Definitely, but maybe make it to Bronze/Silver instead of Gold.


----------



## Ashcrapper

You must be seriously bored


----------



## dave-taff89

I can see a mutiny happening on ukmuscle!


----------



## nWo

Ashcrapper said:


> You must be seriously bored


Being bored is a prerequisite to using an internet forum, isn't it? We're all one big bunch of bored cvnts


----------



## Ashcrapper

I said:


> Being bored is a prerequisite to using an internet forum' date=' isn't it? We're all one big bunch of bored cvnts  [/quote']
> 
> Not that I'm aware of


----------



## mal

I voted no.


----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


> I voted no.


Well said Mal


----------



## Skye666

What kind of signature are u thinking of having??


----------



## mal

Ashcrapper said:


> Well said Mal


Thanks ash.


----------



## nWo

Skye666 said:


> What kind of signature are u thinking of having??


Something completely useless that nobody's interested in. But it'd make me do a little happy tear nonetheless


----------



## andyhuggins

Ashcrapper said:


> Well said Mal


You must be bored ash? LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper

andyhuggins said:


> You must be bored ash? LOL


I'm never bored


----------



## Marshan

mal said:


> I voted no.


Same. Immediately.


----------



## nWo

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm never bored


If having a penis tickle your ear (as per your avi) is your idea of fun, s'pose you can find joy in anything. Fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper

I said:


> If having a penis tickle your ear (as per your avi) is your idea of fun' date=' s'pose you can find joy in anything. Fair play mate :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> Where did I say that?


----------



## Shady45

Having a signature is a privilege, not a right. Fvcking allow anybody to have one. Incredible. Next you'll be asking Lorian to give us all mod powers.


----------



## Dazza

No, i take little care or interest in what someone wishes me to know about them.

I think i've switched them off, as im not taken on rep sigs being whored out everywhere.

Not so bad here, but on us boards it's a nightmare.


----------



## nWo

Shady45 said:


> Next you'll be asking Lorian to give us all mod powers.


Just had an idea for another suggestion thread...


----------



## Bataz

Signature is useful for us to have our journal links so people or ourselves can refer to them quickly. I vote yes


----------



## johnnya

Shady45 said:


> Having a signature is a privilege, not a right. Fvcking allow anybody to have one. Incredible. Next you'll be asking Lorian to give us all mod powers.


Sometimes sarcasm is lost


----------



## husky

nope- you should have to post as much p1sh as the rest of us to get gold membership privileges.


----------



## jakob




----------



## Dan94

Bataz said:


> Signature is useful for us to have our journal links so people or ourselves can refer to them quickly. I vote yes


This. That's what I'd only use it for anyway.


----------



## nWo

Just seems odd that pretty much every other forum has them as standard and this one doesn't. Great forum otherwise.


----------



## Lorian

> Just seems odd that pretty much every other forum has them as standard and this one doesn't. Great forum otherwise.


Originally they were disabled because, due to our size and popularity, we became a rich target for spammers wanting to create keyword rich links in the hope of gaining an SEO benefit. That's not really an issue anymore because Google now penalises websites for that practice.

Let's see how the poll fairs over the next week or so.


----------



## a.notherguy

im not bothered eiter way :whistling:


----------



## gymlady

i say no, its useless anyway


----------



## nWo

gymlady said:


> i say no, its useless anyway


I don't love you any more.


----------



## nWo

a.notherguy said:


> im not bothered eiter way :whistling:


That signature :lol:


----------



## gymlady

> I don't love you any more.


I don't love me either


----------



## nWo

gymlady said:


> I don't love me either


Oh, why not? I love myself more than any other person I've ever met :lol:


----------



## gymlady

I said:


> Oh' date=' why not? I love myself more than any other person I've ever met :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> Well I'mNotAPervert!


----------



## nWo

gymlady said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Well I'mNotAPervert!


That makes 2 of us


----------



## Kristina

I think it should be Bronze or Silver status, not EVERYONE immediately. I voted for 'yes' as there was no other suitable option..


----------



## funkdocta

Only sponsors and reps should have sigs. I dont want my page spammed and cluttered with stupid idiotic sigs tbh...


----------



## Smitch

Some peoples sigs take up loads of room too, which is annoying.


----------



## PHMG

Smitch said:


> Some peoples sigs take up loads of room too, which is annoying.


Yeah... I hate that...


----------



## Smitch

PHMG said:


> Yeah... I hate that...


Your's ain't that bad, some are fvcking huge!


----------



## nWo

kristina said:


> I think it should be Bronze or Silver status, not EVERYONE immediately. I voted for 'yes' as there was no other suitable option..


Was thinking the same thing before actually... title warrants a change, I reckon.

EDIT: I can change the OP title but not the thread title, bollocks...


----------



## Robbie789

No, as then every cvnt will have a massive signature, UKM already takes long enough to load up when I'm at work.


----------



## musclemate

Interestingly... Everyone who already has the facility says 'no' and mostly everyone who doesn't says 'yes'.

I don't have it and I don't give a dogs b.ollox whether I get it. I'm here to predominately talk about BB, have a laugh, and maybe make some mates on the way.

Can you add "don't give a crap' to the poll?


----------



## T100

By signature I take people mean that little box under your comment that hardly anyone ever reads anyway, and once you've read it once the novelty has gone?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

I voted No, just because I'm Gold already and can look down upon you newbs.


----------



## zasker

T100 said:


> By signature I take people mean that little box under your comment that hardly anyone ever reads anyway, and once you've read it once the novelty has gone?


yeah thats the box.... i want that box, haha.


----------



## MrTwisted

I'd vote but still can't see polls on tapatalk ..... or see sigs for that matter .....


----------



## Prince Adam

MrTwisted said:


> I'd vote but still can't see polls on tapatalk ..... or see sigs for that matter .....


 prince adam


----------

